# 1.5 hp Cabelas grinder.



## 73saint (Sep 16, 2019)

Been using a kitchenaid grinder last couple years, picked this bad boy up last night.  Bought it used from a buddy for $200. Came w all accessories and a foot pedal and extra blade.  Pretty stoked.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Great deal, can't wait to see what you crank out with monster!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great deal, can't wait to see what you crank out with monster!


Just in time for deer season I am pumped


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Congrats that's a heck of deal. That's a big jump up now your gonna need a whole lot more meat to grind cause that is gonna grind it quick


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice find now you will be doing a lot more with grond meat.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow! I envy the guy that has a need for a grinder that big! Nice one it is!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 16, 2019)

Just wow!

Like!


----------



## Tasdidalvi (Sep 16, 2019)

Used this first grind when making sausage, was much easier to season. Would recommend it.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 16, 2019)

Heck of a score, happy grinding.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 16, 2019)

So this thing also has a foot pedal.  I can’t see the need when grinding, but it makes me think I ought to give the stuffer a try.  Anyone have any thoughts?   My lem mighty bite does great work but this ought to make quicker time of a 25lb batch of summer sausage no?


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 16, 2019)

Foot pedals on the stuffers is awesome. Can also regulate the speed with the controller.


----------



## Capt greg (Oct 21, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Congrats that's a heck of deal. That's a big jump up now your gonna need a whole lot more meat to grind cause that is gonna grind it quick


That’s funny I just got a #22 and spent $150 last weekend on meatfor sausage.lol


----------



## plj (Oct 23, 2019)

73saint said:


> makes me think I ought to give the stuffer a try.


I have the same grinder, rips through a deer or a boar in less than 10 minutes! 
Yes I've used it to stuff, quite a bit actually.  It works, I used it for years until I got a dedicated LEM stuffer.  I find that even though my stuffer is only 5 lb, thats what I use, it just seems to be easier & do a better / more consistent job.  Also note that the grinder will heat up the meat a little bit, especially when stuffing... another minor reason to use the stuffer since you have one.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 23, 2019)

plj said:


> I have the same grinder, rips through a deer or a boar in less than 10 minutes!
> Yes I've used it to stuff, quite a bit actually.  It works, I used it for years until I got a dedicated LEM stuffer.  I find that even though my stuffer is only 5 lb, thats what I use, it just seems to be easier & do a better / more consistent job.  Also note that the grinder will heat up the meat a little bit, especially when stuffing... another minor reason to use the stuffer since you have one.


I have the same lem 5lb (mighty bite) and have reverted back to it as opposed to the grinder.  Nevertheless I’m very pleased with the grinder and since deer season has arrived, it’s gone get a ton of use!


----------

